# Bellator 47 Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Bellator *47 Pick 'em!

Send me a pm by Saturday, Jul. 23rd at 8 PM (EDT) with who wins each fight at Bellator FC 47 to compete. The person who picks the most winners right wins 500,000 credits and it's doubled to an even million if they get every winner right. Any ?'s let me know, and if they change a fight you can pick again easy as that!

Here is your fight card:


> Nazareno Malegarie vs. Marlon Sandro
> Pat Curran vs. Ronnie Mann
> Neil Grove vs. Zak Jensen
> Chris Horodecki vs. Chris Saunders
> ...










*Picks sent by:*

St.Paul Guy
Bknmax
limba
hixxy


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll give it a try. I don't think 5 people are going to get every fight right this time.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Picks are in!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks to the people who signed up, got picks from 4 of you but the prelims just started so that is all for this one. Good luck getting the most right!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The Results



Alka Matewa vs. Alex Ricci 
*Ricci wins!*








Picked by: *Bknmax, St.Paul Guy*


Daniel Langbeen vs. William Romero 
*Romero wins!*








Picked by: *Bknmax, limba, hixxy, St.Paul Guy*


Jesse Gross vs. Alexandre Bezerra 
*Bezerra wins!*








Picked by: *Bknmax, limba, hixxy, St.Paul Guy*


Chris Horodecki vs. Chris Saunders 
*Horodecki wins!*








Picked by: *Bknmax, limba, hixxy, St.Paul Guy*


Zak Jensen vs. Neil Grove 
*Grove wins!*








Picked by: *Bknmax, limba, hixxy, St.Paul Guy*


Nazareno Malegarie vs. Marlon Sandro 
*Sandro wins!*








Picked by: *Bknmax, limba, St.Paul Guy*


Ronnie Mann vs. Pat Curran 
*Curran wins!*








Picked by: *limba, St.Paul Guy*
​
7 out of 7: St.Paul Guy
6 out of 7: Bknmax, limba
4 out of 7: hixxy

The winner tonight is St.Paul Guy with 7/7 winners right. He wins 500000 credits each for that awesome picking. Plus got it upped to a million by picking all the fights right! See you guys next month if you want to do it again and try to stop SPG.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I'll give it a try. *I don't think 5 people are going to get every fight right this time.*


But one did. 

Awesome picks dude! :thumb03:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I have no idea why i didn't pick the wrestler Curran :confused02: gj on the picks St.Paul Guy :thumbsup:


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

If you guys only knew how unscientific my approach is. 

Oh Wikipedia, you give so much and ask for so little. :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Great picks SPG.

I fancied two upsets on the main two fights but it wasnt meant to be.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> If you guys only knew how unscientific my approach is.
> 
> Oh Wikipedia, you give so much and ask for so little. :thumb02:


Wikipedia rullz! :thumb02:

But my method for picking 2 fights was better: who i thought had the better cooler name - tha name that sounde more like a fighter's name: Bezerra?! - hmmmmmmmm...that sounds badass! :laugh:


----------

